# What's the most romantic thing you've experienced?



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Small event or big, as long as it meant something for you.

For me, I have 2:
*note: I will use symbols to replace names

(1) Me and :twisted talked on video chat for ~4 hours as usual, but when it was time for him to go to bed, he went to get ready, came back, got in, and watching me, fell asleep with his laptop in bed next to him. It was because I told him earlier that when I was working late at night, it comforted me to have somebody there. When it was time for me to go to bed, I couldn't bring myself to hang up, so I went to get ready, came back, got in, and watching him, tried to and couldn't fall asleep (I kept adjusting my hair etc. so i didn't look too bad and stuff). :twisted's face was in shadows for the large part of the night, but then his room became blue and I heard the birds chirping. Then there came the full morning rays, and he lit up so angelically. There I was unable to sleep because I was so conscious of looking as good as possible (which was not very), and there he was, completely out, lying there with his mouth open, looking like a piece of heaven.
His alarm went off and I closed my eyes to pretend, and when he woke up, he continued on with his regular morning routine without ending the call... he just ate breakfast in his chair there, occasionally smiling at me when I peeked. He had to go eventually, and I completely understood that he wouldn't want to talk to me for any longer than the 12 hours we were already in a continuous call. But he really, actually did _have_ to go, because when he came back a couple hours later, he asked me if I could call him.
.... 
...
:sigh
(2) It was like a scene from a soap opera. This one involves someone else, let's say :cig. We were kissing heavily on :cig's couch, it was the stuff of love. I had never experienced kissing like that before... it felt electric and blissful at the same time. He wanted to take me to bed, so he got up from the couch without warning, pulled me towards him, and picked me up in his arms bride-style. His pretty cat watched onward at us. My feet knocked over his beer can, it spilled all over his floor, and we didn't care... we walked on and continued our mission :lol

I don't know about you, but I like remembering this stuff. Please share!!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

pied vert said:


> Me and :twisted talked on video chat for ~4 hours as usual, but when it was time for him to go to bed, he went to get ready, came back, got in, and watching me, fell asleep with his laptop in bed next to him. *It was because I told him earlier that when I was working late at night, it comforted me to have somebody there.* When it was time for me to go to bed, I couldn't bring myself to hang up, so I went to get ready, came back, got in, and watching him, tried to and couldn't fall asleep (I kept adjusting my hair etc. so i didn't look too bad and stuff). :twisted's face was in shadows for the large part of the night, *but then his room became blue and I heard the birds chirping. Then there came the full morning rays, and he lit up so angelically.* There I was unable to sleep because I was so conscious of looking as good as possible (which was not very), and there he was lying there with his mouth open, looking like a piece of heaven.
> His alarm went off and I closed my eyes to pretend, and when he woke up, he continued on with his regular morning routine without ending the call... *he just ate breakfast in his chair there, occasionally smiling at me when I peeked.* He had to go eventually, and I completely understood that he can't want to talk to me for any longer than the 12 hours we were already in a continuous call. But he really, actually did _have_ to go, because when he came back a couple hours later, asked me if I could call him.
> ....
> ...
> :sigh


:love2

...

I've...never experienced anything romantic. I'm not ever going to. Not outside my dreams, at least. (I've been loved once or twice in a dream...so sad when I awoke.) The best I can do is write about other people experiencing romantic things, and wish someone would feel that way about me. :sigh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No such experience exists in my memory bank.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I am afraid there's none. I push people away and I don't trust people enough, and I've never been in love before..so....none for now. Depressing? idk, kinda, I'm just labeling it with "I've never met the right man yet".


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> :love2
> 
> ...
> 
> I've...never experienced anything romantic. I'm not ever going to. Not outside my dreams, at least. (I've been loved once or twice in a dream...so sad when I awoke.) The best I can do is write about other people experiencing romantic things, and wish someone would feel that way about me. :sigh


well at least we can be sure that it's a matter of circumstances, for you. you have a rockstar personality, that's a fact, but I think you mentioned that you get nervous about trusting people and have let a few people go because of that. that isn't your fault at the very least, trust is so hard to learn when it has let you down in the past. however, i'm sure given the circumstances, some amazingly sweet men would fall right for you.



meepie said:


> This past weekend:
> We were at the arcade playing games. I was playing this coin game where you dispense coins and try to get more coins to drop below. I was concentrating heavily on it. Coin must drop, more coins is all I was thinking. Then I felt an arm around my shoulder squeeze me as I was doing it -- warm and fuzzy feelings. It's like an unexpected kind of thing. It was something small but made my day.


i completely agree... when it's the right person, just a glance from their eyes becomes unforgettable.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm still _EXTREMELY DEFENSIVE_ about intimacy.
Despite many secret admirers back then I haven't managed to get any relationship lol. Partly on purpose though, I just don't want to regret anything/bad choice! So I'm grateful still for those protective layers. 
And so my closest romantic experience maybe this one:



Prince Adrian said:


> you know what I did when one of the most handsome guys at high school was planning to tell his feelings toward me supported by the WHOLE class conspiring? I just went out (the class was really over for the day) and go home, ignoring one of my classmates' request to just stay for a while. I was not patient enough for any unclear reasons/'non-sensical' stuff. totally insensitive & oblivious to what's happening around. I knew this fact after some time later, told by a friend. and no, he didn't (dare to?) try again any other time then.
> 
> or I think he did.. in a birthday party of another classmate where we gathered, the entire class was on it as well. but this time I was *OVERSENSITIVE, OVERWHELMED* by feelings, didn't know what to answer if he would ask. so I RAN & HIDE, just avoiding him & the others in the party. and the crowd sensed my closeness to the idea and dropped their effort.
> 
> ...











_*SAFE YOURSELF!! ABANDON SHIP!! RUN!!!!*_
​


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

We were at his cottage during the summer a couple of years ago. When night time came around, we walked down to the pier to star gaze. She had a boat, and so then we both lied next to each other and looked at stars. Then, we started making out intensely with the clear night sky full of stars in the background. Afterwards, we just cuddled and made up imaginary animals out of the stars in the sky.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Holding hands with & accidentally and awkwardly hugging a girl on an ice rink while trying to skate for the first time, we did pretty well actually, better than anyone else from out group even though some had skated before.it was cute af and we laughed a lot, too bad it ended and nothing came out of it, we skated for like half an hour together or more so that was nice - probably the best time of my life.



StephCurry said:


> With my experience the opposite sex seems to be disgusted by me. So nothing.
> 
> Once a girl complimented my eyes.
> 
> That's about the closest thing I've experienced to 'romance'.


What about that girl that was clearly interested in you romantically?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I got some Valentine's Day cards back in Grade 3.

They might have been mandatory.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

My dog used to spoon me. She's dead now though.


----------



## jacobmikiya (May 2, 2016)

The most romance I get is spooning my body pillow at night to sleep to experience anything even close to a legitimate human contact.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Prince Adrian said:


> I'm still _EXTREMELY DEFENSIVE_ about intimacy.
> Despite many secret admirers back then I haven't managed to get any relationship lol. Partly on purpose though, I just don't want to regret anything/bad choice! So I'm grateful still for those protective layers.


you know what's interesting about that is that up until _very _recently, I was extremely avoidant of social anythings precisely because I was petrified of the prospect of regretting something. then I did some things anyway, and realized that even when I changed my mind about a person or something embarrassing happened, I never regretted. there's still no person that I've taken a chance with that I regret even in the slightest. on top of that, I am positively happy that i gave each of those people a shot.
and I thought I would never be the sort of person not to regret. turns out i am 



gunner21 said:


> We were at his cottage during the summer a couple of years ago. When night time came around, we walked down to the pier to star gaze. She had a boat, and so then we both lied next to each other and looked at stars. Then, we started making out intensely with the clear night sky full of stars in the background. Afterwards, we just cuddled and made up imaginary animals out of the stars in the sky.


awwwwww 



jacobmikiya said:


> The most romance I get is spooning my body pillow at night to sleep to experience anything even close to a legitimate human contact.


there's something interesting about this too: what I am very convinced of now after having talked to many people is that even people who have experienced intimacy do this. for people who've never had it and for people who've had it before but not anymore, it is equally satisfying. basically, I think most people do it. that makes me feel better at least :b


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Probably the most romantic time my ex-wife and I ever had was on our honeymoon in a resort in the Poconos. It was all five star rooms, with a huge heart shaped hot tub in our living room with bubble bath, our own pool in a sideroom, private sauna, a huge round bigger-than-King-size bed, big screen tv, fresh flowers and fruit every day. We did almost everything by candle light. We took horse carriage rides. There were bonfires every night where we'd gather around with the other newlyweds and roast marshmallows or make smores. We'd take some of the apples from the fruit baskets every morning and go outside our cabin and feed the deer. We would take long walks around the grounds because it was just really beautiful. It was incredible. We made some friends there, but there were also couples there that barely ever left their rooms. It's a week that we've talked about many times since and that neither of us will never, ever forget.

There was also one valentines day, it was a weekday and when I got home from work my ex-wife was in the kitchen, wearing absolutely nothing but a smile, and making dinner. She had taken our kids to her parents house for the night. That was awesome. We watched movies, had a quiet (much needed) night to ourselves, and of course we did it in almost every room of the house that night. But it was also very romantic because it was the first night alone we'd had in a really, really long time.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't really think I've ever had any 'romantic' moments. Even though I've dated A TON of (like 5!!!) people. (Just kidding, it has been more than 5). Is it romantic if she didn't get annoyed with me once? Can't recall if that has ever happened, but maybe.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Once I listened to Lady In Red by Chris De Burgh


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

The most romantic my husband has ever been was probably during my 36 hour labour! Back rubs, letting me squeeze his hand through contractions, giving me sips of water through a straw.........

Hurt like hell though, when people say you forget straight away, they ARE lying!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaladDays said:


> What about that girl that was clearly interested in you romantically?


yeah that's true... she's an anomaly I guess.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I got a good opportunity to visit a girl I liked online in her home city, more than 1000 miles away, because my dad was driving that way for a car show, and it was summer and I was out of school. I called her from our hotel room and my dad let me drive the car off to meet her. She showed me her home, her cats, the computer desk she'd been at so many hours we'd chatted online. It was dark and I don't think anyone was there. We drove to an overlook of the river and watched the ships and city lights. A police officer got on our backs about parking where we were in the dark and she was furious that the officer demanded to see my ID and took exception to it because I was from out of state. We went and had coffee and ended up chatting for hours in the car in the parking lot before she had to go, after giving me a hint that she'd like it if I took her back a block to her car since it was late and dark. The next day she'd arranged for us to go to an amusement park with a couple of her friends. She went on a few rides she wouldn't have gone on and insisted I talk to her to distract her. Her friends were some of the coolest people I've had the pleasure of hanging out with, but we got some alone time on the observation tower and talked philosophy a lot like we often did.

:/

Well, I tried to give a better answer than listing a couple anime shows as the most romantic thing, but it's like walking through a dark and dank cellar to read words long ago cut roughly into the wooden beams and floorboards that are more like walkways over deeper and caved in floors, all of it stuffed with the sense of nothingness but a kind of you, when you dwelled in the dark, dripping pools in the earth with milky eyes the skin might as well grow over. It would be beautiful if it weren't so haunting. Or again, it's like a colorful and ornate carpet with a wonderfully complex, endlessly intriguing geometric design. The light dims for all but some of the traces, curves, and lines. The pattern of the pattern. But it is reduced, primitive, sharp, simple, animal. More of the light dims, some curves and lines taken away again--a pattern more simple still. It is alone, hurt, fearful, alien, and intimately ancestral. "_There's nothing here for you._" You awaken, dimly sad from dreams sticky and not worth revisting, sorry for the waste of it all, but glad for the familiar warmth of awakeness.


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

I know it's silly but it would be the way he always makes sure to give me at least one mushroom from his plate when we order Chinese - even if they only give him one. Or how he always knows when my migraines set in and what to do to minimize the awfulness for me. Or when he brings me home the most random stuff just because he found it in my favorite color. Or his stupid little jokes that can snap me back into the light when the darkness threatens to take over. 

He's not one for grand gestures or flashy gifts but he's there for me every day. It doesn't get any more romantic than that in my book.


----------



## Rakurima (Apr 13, 2016)

Watching the stars with my ex-boyfriend while laying on the floor of a kid's park late in the night.
I'll never forget it and I don't think I'll ever experience something so beautiful with anyone anymore *cries*


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Walking around Venice on my own


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

senkora said:


> ...but it's like walking through a dark and dank cellar to read words long ago cut roughly into the wooden beams and floorboards that are more like walkways over deeper and caved in floors, all of it stuffed with the sense of nothingness but a kind of you, when you dwelled in the dark, dripping pools in the earth with milky eyes the skin might as well grow over. It would be beautiful if it weren't so haunting. Or again, it's like a colorful and ornate carpet with a wonderfully complex, endlessly intriguing geometric design. The light dims for all but some of the traces, curves, and lines. The pattern of the pattern. But it is reduced, primitive, sharp, simple, animal. More of the light dims, some curves and lines taken away again--a pattern more simple still. It is alone, hurt, fearful, alien, and intimately ancestral. "_There's nothing here for you._" You awaken, dimly sad from dreams sticky and not worth revisting, sorry for the waste of it all, but glad for the familiar warmth of awakeness.


Wow. :shock

So...it didn't really happen? (Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

splendidbob said:


> Once I listened to Lady In Red by Chris De Burgh


:lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lilkittin said:


> He's not one for grand gestures or flashy gifts but he's there for me every day. It doesn't get any more romantic than that in my book.


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The times she would be sitting behind me embracing and stroking my hair, we talk about nothing in particular.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lilkittin said:


> I know it's silly but it would be the way he always makes sure to give me at least one mushroom from his plate when we order Chinese - even if they only give him one.


That is so cute. Something I would do, lol. You have a great guy .


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Wow. :shock
> 
> So...it didn't really happen? (Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.)


No, it did. It's just that the past is desolate and bleak to me so I try to just not think about it. I try to focus on the path in front of me, and leave it all behind.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

senkora said:


> No, it did. It's just that the past is desolate and bleak to me so I try to just not think about it. I try to focus on the path in front of me, and leave it all behind.


Well, I'm glad that you do have such a memory, even if it's saddening in a way. And the way you wrote about it was quite dreamlike and beautiful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never experienced anything romantic.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

After learning my Gameboy screen cracked, a girl a few doors down got(alright, more than likely stole) me a Gameboy Advance, new games, and fresh batteries. I didn't want to take it as I have a hard time accepting gifts in general, but she wouldn't take no for an answer. In that moment I had a flashback on what she would do when we played football whenever someone tried to go across the middle. I say try because they were rarely successful. She would lay them out as if she was Ronnie Lott running the play down from the safety position. Needless to say I didn't want them problems on my hands, so I just took the stuff from her. Once I did she jumped in my arms and gave me the longest hug. After that we sat on one of them transformer boxes and talked while I played the games she got me.

Edit:

[Spoiler=]










As you can see it's been a decade and I still got the GBA due to fear of her laying me out.[/Spoiler]


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

hugged my high school crush in the train station....


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

When I was about 13 there was a guy from another country that came to where I lived to go on vaction with his family for about a month. My dad is friends with his dad, so we saw each other all the time. We were about the same age. I was young and I pretty much had a crush on any guy that was halfway decent looking at the time, so I started liking him right away. He also clearly had a crush on me, but since he couldn't speak much English we never even talked to each other. He would just make sure to always sit next to me and would do almost anything to show off and make me laugh. One day our families were setting off fireworks. While I was reaching for something our hands touched. We stayed like that for a few seconds and then he pulled away in embarrassment. That was the most romantic moment of my life lol Thinking back on it it sounds like something from a cheesy romance movie :lol I was devastated when he left and I would write about how much I missed him in my journal. I was a really melodramatic kid. :lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

When I was sick with the flu, my boyfriend wrapped me in a blanket and made me tea and food. I told him he didn't have to, but he said he was happy to. It genuinely felt like he cared. I never expected anyone other than my parents to do.

That or the time he sent me red roses and chocolate for my birthday . Also something I never expected anyone would do. Didn't even know I'd like that, but it was lovely.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just being held by him and feeling a wonderful peace flood over me.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Coming home to clean dishes give me the warm fuzzies. 

But for real I like little things mostly. Like one time I was really sad about something and I came home the next day and he had baked me a goddamn cake. And like on my birthdays he'll give me handmade cards with cute **** drawn on them. He'll get the best presents too like he'll remember things I wanted 6 months prior. I dunno. He's the best.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's private.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

splendidbob said:


> Once I listened to Lady In Red by Chris De Burgh


lol!

I guess the most romantic thing that I experienced was when I was young I literally had no self confidence so my boyfriend would force me to look in the mirror and told me everything positive about myself.

The second most romantic thing that happened is that I lost this sterling silver ring while doing the dishes. My boyfriend at the time went out and bought me a new one. He said look in the mirror and there it was hanging on green and white striped mint dental floss. 
I still have that ring that was bought in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Meh


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't think of anything. Really it doesn't matter what the 'thing' is I don't think but who you're with.

Probably listening to music alone. Music is my bae.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't think of anything. Really it doesn't matter what the 'thing' is I don't think but who you're with.


yeah, exactly. I would be better off sharing a couch at home with my :love than on a Venetian gondola complete with a violinist if it's with the wrong person.
but what I'm referring to are everyone's 'couch' experiences


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sitting at the summit of a mountain, yesterday actually. We just sat down near a ledge and looked out into the distance. It turned into 3-4 hours of just talking and joking about whatever the **** came to mind. There wasn't a whole lot involved physically, but there's just something about being completely alone with her in the middle of nowhere that felt really good.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

There hasn't been anything :blank. This is the whole problem…

I don't think you could class the occasional two minute conversation with female work colleagues 'romantic' could you…?


That's honestly the furthest I've ever been allowed to go. I'm excluded from anything else... :roll


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

This guy in class kept staring at me today and called me beautiful and I was thinking "Wtf is wrong with him?".. unfortunately, this is the most romantic and awkward thing that has ever happened to me, and no, I do not like him.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

The only romantic things I've experienced were fantasies in my head.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I slept all night with a guy last night. I've never done that properly despite some almost-experiences (like sleeping together for 1 or more hours, but never the entire night until morning). What can I say. It made me such a calm kind of happy. When I woke up, it was daylight and his bedroom (which had big windows) was lit with a serene morning sun, and I could finally examine his things that were scattered everywhere. He was just lying there next to me half-sleeping, tugging at me time to time. I played with his chest hair and read the things he had written on his wall. 
What I liked most was that we were cuddling the entire time, we faced each other and faced away at times, but we were always pushing ourselves as far into each other as possible. He never got tired of having his arms around me, and seemed to encourage it even when I gave him space.
He also told me when he was looking at me that he couldn't get over how stunning I was. He said stuff like that a couple times. He happens to be very very cute himself, and that just made me .... :love2

Also, biggest achievement of all, I met him through natural circumstances, and not effing okcupid or other websites. I met him when I was at the jazz & blues bar that he plays at, and he had been watching me from his stage for a while. I finally decided to look back at him as I was dancing by the stage, and we locked gazes and just gave each other little smiles.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, when I was with my ex we went to the beach for the weekend. We watched the sunset, kissed one another, cuddled up and watched the stars. When we went back to our hotel room at night which was by the sea, I knew we were going to make love. There were candles on the bedside tables. So I turned off the lights, lit the candles and we started kissing and then made love. It felt so intimate and so romantic and I was so much in love. I guess that's how people feel on their honeymoons.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't even have one that I can think of... I should write myself a poem and then sign it off as secret admirer.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My husband told me nothing that could happen to me would make him want to leave me. I had a nightmare one night about having problems with my ears and going deaf. He told me not to worry about it because we could learn to sign together and have our own secret conversations just between us. 

He's also growing his hair out because I like to play with it.. He doesn't even like it long.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Depo said:


> Well, when I was with my ex we went to the beach for the weekend. We watched the sunset, kissed one another, cuddled up and watched the stars. When we went back to our hotel room at night which was by the sea, I knew we were going to make love. There were candles on the bedside tables. So I turned off the lights, lit the candles and we started kissing and then made love. It felt so intimate and so romantic and I was so much in love. I guess that's how people feel on their honeymoons.





KelsKels said:


> My husband told me nothing that could happen to me would make him want to leave me. I had a nightmare one night about having problems with my ears and going deaf. He told me not to worry about it because we could learn to sign together and have our own secret conversations just between us.
> 
> He's also growing his hair out because I like to play with it.. He doesn't even like it long.


awwww :love2


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

The only thing that was slightly romantic was when a guy gave me a rose at my locker in high school in front of all my "friends." 
He is the only guy so far to ever do weird things, like call me beautiful, grab my hand and kiss it, and hug me.

He was _really_ bold haha. He was a stoner though. (this post is 420 woah)

He really liked me and it was funny because it felt like a bad knock off of a romance movie. It was short lived though because nothing happened. :\


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Depo said:


> Well, when I was with my ex we went to the beach for the weekend. We watched the sunset, kissed one another, cuddled up and watched the stars. When we went back to our hotel room at night which was by the sea, I knew we were going to make love. There were candles on the bedside tables. So I turned off the lights, lit the candles and we started kissing and then made love. It felt so intimate and so romantic and I was so much in love. I guess that's how people feel on their honeymoons.


Awww, that sounds so dreamy. The morbid and nosy side of me wants to know how that relationship fell apart, care to tell?


----------



## kikipad (Jun 8, 2016)

My ex boyfriend for Valentine's Day made hearts out of dollar bills and gave me a giant bag of hot cheetoes. He knew exactly what I liked instead of getting me bull**** flowers and teddy bears. I thought it was cute because he knew me so well.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol.......


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Held hands and danced with my crush while he sang me his favorite song as it played over the stereo... :mushy

(Oh, almost forgot to mention. It was in a dance class. And he kind of didn't like me. And mostly was singing because he liked the song and i just happened to be there. But oh well. Details.)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I held hands with my crush on a school field trip. We were sitting next to each other on the grass with our group and as the teacher was talking she gave everyone a assignment to hold hands with the person next to you( I forgot why but ik it was something boring)...it was my crush and so I did and we both smiled at each other...luckiest. day. Ever...as of right now.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

My ex got tipsy on New Years and we started tweeting to eachother almost really sexually. I felt like crap though, because she probably didn't even mean it and must've only been from drinking. When we met up irl for the first time I ran up and tried to jump on her to surprise her, but we both fell over and she hurt her wrist. We walked around holding hands and I really wanted to go somewhere remote to kiss her (because sadly with homophobia..y'know) but we were having a hard time finding any place. Finally I lead her to the back of this small building and I had my first kiss with her. It was just a few pecks and I was really shy about it but I must say it was really cute..

Also one of my previous classmates I tried going out with gave me a really cute plushie. We only went on a date once, at the movies but didn't do anything remotely intimate. I was too shy to initiate anything again and must've been too casual about it so it really felt like friends just platonically hanging out. Although we did just walk around aimlessly afterwards until my mom picked me up talking about our family, past, etc.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Waking up in bed with my ex riding my morning wood.

Ok, that's not romantic, that's RAPE!! But i didn't really care. I thought it was romantic.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Polar said:


> Waking up in bed with my ex riding my morning wood.
> 
> Ok, that's not romantic, that's RAPE!! But i didn't really care. I thought it was romantic.


I have soooo many fantasies about this


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

pied vert said:


> I have soooo many fantasies about this


Ummm..... not really sure what to say here...


----------

